# Suggestions for a great Italy stop-over, please



## Autumn

The chap and I are planning to travel to somewhere in Italy late August/early September this year with two friends. We took our campervan to France for the first time last summer, so we are still novices regarding travel in Europe.

So far my itinerary includes a ferry to Dieppe, stop-off near Auxerre in France, and the following stop near Geneva. From there I am a bit stuck. Wherever we head, it will end in a week in a villa before travelling home, as the chap is still not convinced camping in a field is actually more brilliant than sleeping in a real bed.

I think we could travel as far as Tuscany. Anybody got any fantastic experiences of a wonderful venue/campsite between Geneva and Tuscany? I am open to any ideas.

Many thanks,

Autumn


----------



## vicdicdoc

I took the Hymer down to Italy last May-June . . good campsites most places, try to visit Pisa / Florence - infact just wander !
One point to be aware of is that you WILL notice the difference in road surface condition between France & Italy - their roads are full of potholes & bumps even their autostrada doesn't compare with the French roads . . having said that I loved it !
[I ended up stopping around lake Trasimino as it was so nice & relaxing.


----------



## Autumn

Thanks vicdicdoc, I have been to Florence but not Pisa or Lake Tasimino, so will look those up. 

Reading another post, I have just realised that we need to avoid the mountains - I'm not keen on driving along narrow roads on a mountain - did that in Greece and found it quite frightening - and that was in a car - although it did involve doing a three point turn on a goat track with a sheer drop!

Autumn


----------



## BritStops

I'd recommend trying Fattore Amico, which has a guide book full of farms and vineyards where you can stop for free for a night, just like France Passion.

Steve


----------



## peejay

Hi Autumn,

Lucca is a must see, beautiful walled town with a great sosta that is more like a campsite on the outskirts called Il Serchio...

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=2928

If you want cheaper then there is a municipal sosta there as well...

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=3011

Pete


----------



## jedi

[quote=" ended up stopping around lake Trasimino as it was so nice & relaxing.[/quote]

I'd second that. Did Italy a couple of years ago. Fantastic trip taking in Lake Garda, Venice, Florence, Sienna, Pisa and other lovely towns. The place we stayed the longest, though, was Camping Listro at Castiglione-del-Lago. Pitched right on the water's edge. The local walled town had a lovely mix of shops and eateries.

http://www.listro-camping.co.uk/

Jed


----------



## barryd

Your a bit stuck if you dont like mountains but want to get from Geneva into ITaly. The Alps are in the way.

Dont worry though the main roads through or over the Alps are fine and quite big.

You could hop over the Simplon pass down to LAke Orta and Maggiore. Orta is stunning as is Maggiore. Free Sosta on Sacre Monte above Orta town and one for about €10 at Cannobio on Maggiore. Cannobio is lovely.


----------



## charlieivan

We were in Italy last year staying by Lake Garda and the on to Lido De Jessola to take in a visit to Venice.Around Garda there are several Aires as well as some very good ACSI sites. At Lido De Jessola we stayed on an ACSI site for 13 euro and it was perfect. Lovely site, pool, restaurant and about 600 metres from splendid beach. If the campsite is not your thing there were a couple of motorhome stopover sites with electric and showers but as these were also 13 euro it makes sense to stay on site. The site we stayed on also sold tickets for the bus to the ferry to Venice and you had the option of buying ticket for bus only, bus plus ferry or bus plus unlimited use of ferries in venice(our option). The bus involved two bus journeys, one to Jessola and one to the ferry, about 40 minutes in total and much better than driving there as parking was horrendous.
The option of being able to use unlimited ferries is great as when you have seen all the sights around St Marks etc you can hop on a ferry and do your own grand tour of the canals. We eventually got a ferry out to the glass making island of Murano and from there instead of having to go back into venice we caught another ferry that went directly back to the car parks and buses.
Hope this is of help to you. Incidentally it was September when we were there and lots of spaces on site and on M/h sites. We continued on from there to Croatia, but that is another story but glad we went.


----------



## spatz1

jedi said:


> [quote=" ended up stopping around lake Trasimino as it was so nice & relaxing.


I'd second that. Did Italy a couple of years ago. Fantastic trip taking in Lake Garda, Venice, Florence, Sienna, Pisa and other lovely towns. The place we stayed the longest, though, was Camping Listro at Castiglione-del-Lago. Pitched right on the water's edge. The local walled town had a lovely mix of shops and eateries.

http://www.listro-camping.co.uk/

Jed[/quote]

And i ll third Trasimeno as its not over touristified .... good fishing , plenty of free camping, beaches and local grown produce - plenty to do and plenty of cut price supermarkets etc...

But never and i repeat never stay there in august when the water evaporates off the lake and forms cloud around it and the humidity reaches an energy sapping lathargic 90%...and you pray for relief...


----------



## Autumn

Many thanks to all - I have visited the websites suggested and copied all suggestions into my 'Research' document. 

It is probably too late for me to improve upon my geography - the chap did mutter something about the Alps :? Providing the roads are not too narrow with a sheer drop I am fine. I can still remember navigating sharp bends on roads the width of corridors in Greece, and the frequency of roadside memorials with flowers every half mile!!

I also visited Brit Stops, but I think I will have to wait until March to join.

Autumn


----------



## Rapide561

*For Pisa*

Hi

For Pisa, we stayed at Camping Lago le Tamerici.

At Florence, we stayed at Camping Internazionale and used buses from there to get to San Gimignano and also Siena

Have a read of some of my Italy blog pages here

I love Italy and simply don't want to go anywhere else!

Russell


----------



## eddied

*Geneva to Tuscany*

 Ciao. If you are planning a stop in or near Geneva, then you will almost certainly want to enter Italy via the Mont Blanc tunnel. Therefore you will have no problems with dizzy heights. You will have a toll; but that's to be expected for such a brilliant piece of engineering through the Alps. Can never understand why people moan. You pay a quid or more just to transit that disgusting Thames tunnel.
Anyway, back to business. Once through the tunnel you are in the beautiful Valle d'Aosta, with a wealth of campsites and soste to choose from. You are also within striking distance of the less well known Lago di Viverone which offers some peaceful soste/camping.

www.acquadilagoviverone.it

saluti,
eddied


----------



## Autumn

Eddied, that is reassuring. Russell, a swift look at your link suggests it will be very useful. Many thanks again to all. I am getting very keen about planning our itinerary.

Autumn


----------



## vicdicdoc

jedi said:


> [quote=" ended up stopping around lake Trasimino as it was so nice & relaxing.


I'd second that. Did Italy a couple of years ago. Fantastic trip taking in Lake Garda, Venice, Florence, Sienna, Pisa and other lovely towns. The place we stayed the longest, though, was Camping Listro at Castiglione-del-Lago. Pitched right on the water's edge. The local walled town had a lovely mix of shops and eateries.
http://www.listro-camping.co.uk/ Jed[/quote]

Thats the one I stayed at - like you right on the waters edge - loverly !


----------



## iandsm

*Italy*

It does not have to be a villa. Try an Acsi site, there are loads of them and they nearly all have the holiday cabins/bungalows. You can book from the UK and so can have the use of the motorhome and a bed with walls around it.

Try Venice, Florence and Rome, great tourist spots but really rotten road in between.


----------



## vicdicdoc

Heres another place to spend a relaxing day or two . . its both an indoor/outdoor spa - 'Antica Querciolaia'thermal baths,
and there is motorhome parking at the back of the large carpark,[i couldn't see any signs forbidding overnight stopping & was one of 5 motorhomes there]
I stopped there for two glorious days lazing around one of the openair pools - the water does pong a bit with the sulphur but there are very good showers & facilities - inc a good bar/cafe :-
http://www.termeaq.it/index.php?id=65#

GPS = N43deg 17'30" / E11deg 36' 29" 
or if you prefer :- N43.29178 / E11.60823

it was 15euro weekends & 12euro weekdays . . loverly, you MUST make the effort to visit - the only downside was there is no fresh water tap or dump so make sure you have a full [water] tank & empty [cassette].


----------



## Vinney

Italy has to be one of the best countries in europe to visit. There is a incerdable diversity of things to see, do and of course eat. Let us know your interests so might better able to help. I have crossed off mountain climbing :lol: One suggestion I would have is if going from Geneva to Tuscany you are passing by the chinqua Terra (Spelling?) not to be missed, well worth the stop. Google it. Camp sites are tight but the scenery walks and food EXCEPTIONAL. You can move up and down the coast by train. Saves the hilly driving.
Vinney


----------

